# Off Roading Recovery points



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there are any recovery points built in to the X-T. Or if not, what have you done?
I dont mean the tie-down rings, because I assume they wont be strong enough, unless you know different.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are two front recovery points on the T30, but you should change the bolts to the high tensile ones if you gonna use these 2 points for recovery operations. There are no recovery points at the rear of the car apart from the tie-down ring, which is not suitable for this, so if you have a towbar that has a removable tongue, remove it and use the locking pin that goes through the towbar for recovery.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks Jalal - where are these recoveryy points on thhe front? I have a tow hitch, but it doesnt have a removeable pin.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

One on each side, they're the ring tupe and attached directly to the chassis at the front. I'll take a pic this weekend and show you. What sort of hitch do you have, the goose neck one which is fixed and not removable?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

here is the tow ball - not a swan neck, so I am hoping it is strong enough 










but these are the front recovery? points 










they dont look nearly strong enough to me - is this what you mean?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah mate, this towball is not suitable for recovery operations and yes, these are the front recovery points, but you must upgrade the bolts going into the front chassis.


----------



## Phantom798 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All, Just for information TBR in Germany sell removable attachments to the front tow points and for the tow bar upon which an electric WARN winch can be mounted for SUVs up to and including xtrail size. Useful for self recovery, but can be stored in the boot until needed. I'm hoping Santa will bring one... :O)


----------

